# F7F TIGERCAT twin engined Navy Fighter/Attack Airplane (Electric RC) UltraHD / 4K



## dominicm (Feb 9, 2017)

Never seen one of these before. Apparently a discontinued ASM kit. Converted to electric by its owner and well done because it flies so well. 80 inch wingspan and 20 lbs in weight so it's fairly bit even for a twin.


----------

